
Amazon Shipping - davisr
https://ship.amazon.in
======
WheelsAtLarge
UPS and Fedex should be very nervous. Amazon will take their most profitable
business while at the same time Amazon will reduce their overall shipping
costs. It does not have to be profitable in shipping it just has to use the
shipping service to reduce costs.

